# Rurouni Kenshin (2012) Teaser Trailer



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 5, 2012)

> Teaser trailer added for manga turned live-action film RUROUNI KENSHIN -  stars Takeru Sato, Emi Takei, Teruyuki Kagawa & Yu Aoi (movie looks  very cool). Release date is August 25, 2012 in Japan.



Looks interesting.


----------



## granfire (Feb 5, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## clfsean (Feb 6, 2012)

hmmmm..... I dunno...


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 6, 2012)

Question is, is it following the manga, the anime, the OVA's or the movie?


----------



## Aiki Lee (Feb 6, 2012)

Who cares? It's Kenshin! It would be hard to screw up.


----------



## clfsean (Feb 6, 2012)

Himura Kenshin said:


> It would be hard to screw up.



That's been proven wrong before... Dune, Battlefield Earth ... as examples.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 6, 2012)

Looks interesting but I will wait and see...


----------



## seasoned (Feb 6, 2012)

I'm game..........


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 6, 2012)

Looking at the trailer, it appears to be a Kenshin from the series (cross shaped scar), not the 'Bakumatsu years', though the fight scenes were intense enough to possibly be from then. Cameos looked to include Kaoru & Sanosuke. 

According to Wikipedia they are aiming for international distribution and a possible series, which could be cool.


----------



## Aiki Lee (Feb 7, 2012)

I bet it will be a plot summary of the first major arc with the villian as Kurogasa and flashbacks to the Bakamatsu.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 7, 2012)

Rurôni Kenshin: Meiji kenkaku roman tan

Rurouni Kenshin - Wikipedia

{quote]
On June 28, 2011, a live-action film adaptation of Rurouni Kenshin was announced. Produced by Warner Bros., with actual film production done by Studio Swan, the film was directed by Keishi &#332;tomo and stars Takeru Satoh (of Kamen Rider Den-O fame) as Kenshin and Emi Takei as Kaoru. The film is scheduled for a August 25, 2012 release, and the staff "aims to release the film internationally and eventually make a series."[/quote]

Rurouni Kenshin Manga Gets Live-Action Film in 2012 (Updated)


----------



## oaktree (Feb 7, 2012)

The ranma 1/2 live action was good wish
They added shampoo.  Great teacher onizuka
I like the live action a lot. Gokusen live action is better
Than the manga and anime.  Sailor moon live action
Is OK. Zettai kareshi I think the live actions better.  

The kenshin live action I think will be good
 But the anime has such a huge impact
On the anime community.  It's always cool
To see how they go from manga anime live action


----------



## mmartist (May 28, 2012)

I hope they don't mess up


----------



## ZMalfoy (May 30, 2012)

Well, the vid has been disabled. However, that said. . . that was one of the first animes I ever saw, and I loved it. I do hope the film is done well . . .


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 30, 2012)




----------

